# Do you routinely Stick Fetch?



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How many of you stick fetch each dog. Why/Why not?

EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

You silly goose, I read your book and follow your program. Therefore vote NO.

Interesting sidenote.... Teddy is only 10/11 weeks and WOW... think I got a good one. Let's hope the soon to be selected golden can give her a run for the money.

Hand


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I use a crop but only for close obedience--heelwork, violation of sit etc. I like it for the staying put stuff which doesn't seem compatible with GO!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I do with every dog. 

I use the stick for my OB work so it isn't completely new to the dogs. Stick fetch is just another example for the dog to learn how to deal with pressure. I know some do skip this step these days, but I like to have the tool in place if s problem develops later and I happen to need it.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Klamath Gold said:


> You silly goose, I read your book and follow your program. Therefore vote NO.
> 
> Interesting sidenote.... Teddy is only 10/11 weeks and WOW... think I got a good one. Let's hope the soon to be selected golden can give her a run for the money.
> 
> Hand


I love puppies! I just have a soft spot for them.

My response is "Yes, sometimes" because I don't 'never' do anything, and I don't 'always' do anything. I do what's best for the individual dog, and once in a while Stick Fetch is the right thing for a certain dog.

Just so we all know what procedure I'm referencing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PAIFgb3Ki0 is my method for Stick Fetch.

EvanG


----------

